# Panasonic Lumix DMC-CM1P Camera & Smartphone Available in North America



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 9, 2015)

```
Panasonic Lumix DMC-CM1P, which was announced at Photokina 2014 , has finally made its way to North America and is now available to purchase unlocked. According to B&H Photo, availability will be June 15, 2015</p>
<p><a href="http://connect.dpreview.com/post/6758994772/panasonic-lumix-dmc-cm1-camera-review" target="_blank">DPReview recently reviewed the DMC-CM1P</a> and had no problem saying this is the best smartphone for image quality, although with a few caveats.</p>
<blockquote><p>The Panasonic Lumix DMC-CM1 is clearly a niche product and the closest thing we have seen to a ‘photographer’s smartphone’. It’s not as slim, nor does it have as nice a screen as current conventional high-end smartphones, such as the Apple iPhone 6 Plus, Samsung Galaxy Note 4 or Google Nexus 6. However, if you are willing to live with a few compromises and want the best possible still image quality and camera control from your smartphone, there are currently few alternatives.</p></blockquote>
<p class="fs16 OpenSans-600-normal upper product-highlights-header">PRODUCT HIGHLIGHTS</p>
<ul class="top-section-list" data-selenium="highlightList">
<li class="top-section-list-item">GSM / 4G LTE Capable</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">North American Variant</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">1″ 20.1 MP High Sensitivity MOS Sensor</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Wide 28mm f/2.8 Leica DC Elmarit Lens</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">RAW Image Capture & 4K Video Recording</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Control Ring for Full Manual Operation</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">2.3 GHz Quad-Core Snapdragon 801 Chipset</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">16GB Storage Capacity + 2GB of RAM</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">4.7″ 1920 x 1080 TFT LCD Display</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Android KitKat 4.4</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1158515-REG/panasonic_dmc_cm1_lumix_16gb_unlckd_camera_phone_blk_slv.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">Panasonic Lumix DMC-CM1P Camera & Smartphone $999 Unlocked</a></strong></p>
<p>Full overview after the break….</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>Capture incredible images and record awe-inspiring video with the unlocked, black/silverPanasonic Lumix DMC-CM1P 16GB Camera and Smartphone, offering excellent optics and a large 1″ 20.1-megapixel High-Sensitivity MOS image sensor all within the body of phone. Physical controls allow for full manual operation and a simple switch makes it easy to change between the intuitive Android 4.4 KitKat operating system and the advanced camera mode. Also, the camera features a high-quality Leica DC Elmarit 28mm equivalent lens with a fast maximum aperture of f/2.8 for capturing bright, sharp photographs, even in low light.</p>
<p>Further enhancing the photographic capabilities of this camera/smartphone hybrid is RAW image capture for maximum control during editing and video recording up to UHD 4K at 15 fps, along with full HD at 30 fps. Additionally, a large, well-placed shutter button is available for natural handling of the camera and a control ring on the lens enables fast, instinctual operation and changing of settings.</p>
<p>On the smartphone side, this device is powered by the capable Snapdragon 801 chipset which features a 2.3 GHz Krait 400 quad-core processor. This smartphone has 2GB of RAM and 16GB of internal storage. Additionally a microSD slot is onboard, which supports microSDXC cards up to 128GB for added storage capacity. The DMC-CM1P houses a 4.7″ touchscreen TFT LCD screen and its 1920 x 1080 resolution enables you to view detailed Full HD images. In addition to the aforementioned 1″ 20.1 MP sensor, this device features a selfie-friendly 1.1-megapixel front-facing camera.</p>
<p>The Panasonic Lumix DMC-CM1P has Bluetooth 4.0 built-in for pairing with other Bluetooth-enabled devices, and dual-band 802.11a/b/g/n/ac Wi-Fi for high-speed Internet connectivity. Integrated NFC connectivity gives you the ability to connect-to compatible devices for wirelessly sharing content like photos and music. GPS with GLONASS is also onboard for using Google Location and Maps services. The Lumix DMC-CM1P has an internal 2600mAh battery that can deliver up to 300 still images, 100 minutes of 4K video recording, and up to 12 hours of talk time.</p>
<p><strong>GSM / 4G LTE Wireless Connectivity

</strong>This phone is designed to work on select GSM networks and is 4G LTE capable. LTE is an advanced cellular network data protocol capable of data speeds so fast that they compete with wired broadband internet providers. With an LTE connection, this phone should have no problem streaming HD video, downloading apps, uploading photos, or anything else that requires a high-speed data connection. The phone is also backwards compatible with 3G and 2G data for instances when you can’t get LTE. In addition to cellular wireless, this phone also features Bluetooth and Wi-Fi connectivity.</p>
<p>Note: Not compatible with all cellular networks. Please make sure your provider uses a frequency or band that this phone supports. You can check which bands this phone works with in the Specifications.</p>
<p><strong>Android KitKat 4.4</strong>

The Android operating system features a user-friendly interface, and is designed for intuitive multi-touch navigation. You can customize your home screen with frequently used apps and widgets, as well as create folders and shortcuts to things like system settings and bookmarked webpages. With the Android operating system you will also have access to the Google Play Store, which offers a vast library of apps, games, books, music, movies, and more. With native mass storage support, you can interface your Android device to a computer for file management and content sharing.</p>
<p><strong>Camera</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>20.1 MP 1″ High-Sensitivity MOS Sensor: Offering a high resolution of 20.1 MP and a large 1″ design, this sensor will capture highly detailed images with low noise.</li>
<li>Venus Engine: Helping create quality images is the Venus Engine, which processes the data from the sensor to produce images with low noise and high detail with natural, accurate colors at ISO sensitivities between 100-25600.</li>
<li>Leica DC Elmarit 28mm Equivalent f/2.8 Lens: A wide-angle lens provided by Leica ensures sharp, bright images will be captured.</li>
<li>Control Ring: Take full manual control of your camera, including settings, modes, and even focus with the physical ring on the lens barrel.</li>
<li>Manual Operation: Full manual control is possible with aperture priority, shutter priority, manual, and program exposure modes as well as manual and autofocus settings.</li>
<li>Shutter Button: Large and appropriately placed, the shutter button makes holding and shooting with the DMC-CM1P feel natural.</li>
<li>Mechanical Shutter: A physical mechanical shutter allows for shutter speeds from 60-1/2000 sec.</li>
<li>23-Point AF System: Using 23 AF points, the DMC-CM1P will make sure that your photos are tack sharp as you are shooting.</li>
<li>Focus Peaking & MF Assist: Guarantee your images are in focus with these two focus assist settings.</li>
<li>Flash: Built-in flash to assist in low-light conditions.</li>
<li>4K Pre-Burst & 4K PhotoCapture: Assisting in capturing the decisive moment, the Pre-Burst setting records from 1.5 seconds before to 1.5 seconds after the shutter press to ensure you can select the best image. Also, the PhotoCapture lets you review a 4K video frame by frame and extract specific images.</li>
<li>4K & Full HD Video Recording: The DMC-CM1P records video to the MP4 format in a variety of resolutions, including UHD 4K 3840 x 2160p at 15 fps and full HD 1920 x 1080p at 30 fps.</li>
<li>Time Lapse Shooting Assist App: Fully programmable time lapse app allows users to quickly and easily set up their scene and capture photographs to be saved as a video.</li>
<li>Pashadelic App: Uses crowd-sourced information to find the best locations for landscape photos and to predict the location of the sun and the moon.</li>
<li>Sharing: With the smartphone side users can quickly share images to their favorite social networking sites.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Qualcomm Quick Charge 2.0

</strong>Qualcomm Quick Charge 2.0 offers fast battery charging, charging the battery to 50% in approximately 30 minutes. It increases electric power per time by boosting voltage when charging the battery.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-20732 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/IMG_502292.jpg'><img width="150" height="150" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/IMG_502292-150x150.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="IMG_502292" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/IMG_502291.jpg'><img width="150" height="150" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/IMG_502291-150x150.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="IMG_502291" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/IMG_502290.jpg'><img width="150" height="150" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/IMG_502290-150x150.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="IMG_502290" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/IMG_502289.jpg'><img width="150" height="150" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/IMG_502289-150x150.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="IMG_502289" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" /><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/IMG_502288.jpg'><img width="150" height="150" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/IMG_502288-150x150.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="IMG_502288" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/IMG_502287.jpg'><img width="150" height="150" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/IMG_502287-150x150.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="IMG_502287" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/IMG_502286.jpg'><img width="150" height="150" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/IMG_502286-150x150.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="IMG_502286" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/IMG_502285.jpg'><img width="150" height="150" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/IMG_502285-150x150.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="IMG_502285" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" /><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/IMG_502284.jpg'><img width="150" height="150" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/IMG_502284-150x150.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="IMG_502284" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/IMG_502283.jpg'><img width="150" height="150" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/IMG_502283-150x150.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="IMG_502283" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/IMG_502282.jpg'><img width="150" height="150" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/IMG_502282-150x150.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="IMG_502282" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/1158515.jpg'><img width="150" height="150" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/1158515-150x150.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="1158515" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>
```


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jun 9, 2015)

Couple of things to say about this camera / smartphone. Firstly the ring on the front that screws out to allow the wide angle & telephoto adaptors also allows the mounting of the Lee Filters Seven5 filter system with the adaptor. 
Secondly a really cool accessory for this (and other smartphones) is the Shoulderpod S1 Smartphone rig which enables you to have a hand-held rig or attach it to a tripod and its fairly cheap.


----------



## drjlo (Jun 15, 2015)

Too little, too late. Maybe I would have been interested if the Panny was available in North America in 2014, with MUCH less price tag. Now ancient Android 4.4, Snapdragon 801, only 16 GB, small 4.7" 1920 x 1080 screen for that price?!

I just picked up the LG G4 with its 16 MP f/1.8 lens, full manual control, and the beautiful QuadHD 5.5" screen. Takes great photo's with RAW/DNG support, and LG is giving away free extra battery and SD card with G4 purchase currently 8)


----------

